# BMW Welt Celebrates its First Birthday



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

tim330i said:


> Other very special occasions in the delivery of new cars ... an American couple that got married the day before and picked up their new car wearing their wedding gown and black tie, leaving an eternal message in the guest book in the Lounge: "Thank you for making our day so memorable."


That was my wife and I! Very cool that we are "mentioned" in their press release :bigpimp:


----------



## godora102192 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gig103 said:


> That was my wife and I! Very cool that we are "mentioned" in their press release :bigpimp:


wooow thats amazing man, great job guys, your the ultimate addict  props to your wife for taking that huge step and doing it in the place that you admire (or both of you). its truly touching to find out that there are other people that love bmw's as much as i do. congrats on the marriage !!!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburstag!! :drink:

It is a phenomenal place to visit in München.


----------

